# Is it possible to install Brave browser?



## smooey (Mar 25, 2019)

One of my biggest concerns is not being able to install Brave Browser into the distro/OS I want to use. Did anyone manage to get Brave browser installed in FreeBSD? I seen someone started to do a port for it though... 

https://github.com/brave/brave-browser/issues/821 
https://github.com/posix4e/brave-freebsd-port 

How would one install it via this port, or isn't it fully complete to use yet? Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 25, 2019)

It bombed out on me once on node6 then again with M4 and I quit after that.
Basically you download the port to your harddrive and run `make install`.

While waiting for it to build I browsed the brave.com website to see what makes it special.
Chromium build based with AdBlocker.
The wikipedia page for them sounded horrible:
*In a future version of the browser, the company has proposed adopting a pay-to-surf business model.*
Yikes, That made me run away quickly.
Especially looking at their staff page. This isn't a project but a business plan.


----------



## smooey (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for trying it out, seeing how it went and then explaining how to do it.  

Yeah, I've been noticing lately on some non-systemd distros or whatever that they're not including brave browser in their repos, but I still manage to install it by extracting RPMs, or ZIP archives of it for "linux 64 bit". Is there a good alternative for Brave browser in Linux and FreeBSD? 

Can you install Ungoogled Chromium in FreeBSD? I hear regular Chromium isn't really privacy focused nor secure and basically does what Chrome does with telemetry. I guess "Falkon" browser comes with Adblock Plus in it, but I like Ublock Origin, LastPass, and some other Chrome extensions and I couldn't install those in Falkon. 

It would be nice to have a Brave browser alternative, focused on privacy and security and worked in Linux or BSD distros.


----------



## hukadan (Mar 25, 2019)

I would not recommend Brave either for the following reason :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094713424452505601
-- Edit --
You can see the custom headers here:


			https://laptop-updates.brave.com/promo/custom-headers


----------



## hukadan (Mar 25, 2019)

smooey said:


> Can you install Ungoogled Chromium in FreeBSD?


I forgot to address this point. You can use www/iridium (I use it as my main browser with LastPass). From the ports(7) description:


> Iridium is a free, open, and libre browser modification of the Chromium
> code base, with privacy being enhanced in several key areas.


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 25, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> It bombed out on me once on node6 then again with M4 and I quit after that.
> Basically you download the port to your harddrive and run `make install`.
> 
> While waiting for it to build I browsed the brave.com website to see what makes it special.
> ...


You always pay to surf! It depends what's the currency.
Either you pay honestly - with cash, or the websites make you pay sneakily, via ads and selling your activity metadata to dubious organizations. Like what facebook does.


----------



## smooey (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, I've been so adamant about installing and using Brave browser over past several months that I didn't bother using distros if they don't allow for Brave to be installed in them. But instead of thinking the other route, that maybe the developers of the distros have their reasons for NOT having the Brave browser in their repos, which is them looking out for their users. That you're probably right, maybe Brave browser isn't so wonderful after all. 

Besides that, Brave is just a chromium based browser with built-in adblock. I could easily just use another chromium based browser that allows extensions installed into it and disable some telemetry and so forth. I like Iridium, but forget if I'm allowed to install chrome extensions into it or not? Iridium is another browser though, that not all distros have in their repos. Like Void Linux for example... https://voidlinux.org/packages/ 

It's simple, small, and easy to install and doesn't have systemd in it.. but they don't have Iridium. They have Chromium though, but not sure how to disable all the telemetry, spy stuff, etc. The developers for Void Linux are also anal about users wanting more and more and more browsers available for it. "Just another browser" they say. Cause there's too many browsers based off another "top level" browser. Like Vivaldi, Brave, etc (based off Chromium/Chrome). 

Is there a guide online about disabling telemetry, spy stuff in Chromium? Or a way to install "Ungoogled Chromium" into FreeBSD? Or someone make a port for it?  

https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium 
https://ungoogled-software.github.io/ungoogled-chromium-binaries/ 

Void Linux has Midori browser, is that any good and available in FreeBSD?


----------



## hukadan (Mar 25, 2019)

smooey said:


> if I'm allowed to install chrome extensions into it or not?


I haven't had any problem with Chrome extensions so far.


smooey said:


> Iridium is another browser though, that not all distros have in their repos. Like Void Linux for example


This a FreeBSD forum, and FreeBSD has it . Why would the presence of this browser in other distros be relevant here (genuinely asking) ?


smooey said:


> is that any good and available in FreeBSD?


You can check what is available on FreeBSD here : https://www.freshports.org/


----------



## smooey (Mar 25, 2019)

hukadan said:


> I haven't had any problem with Chrome extensions so far.


Awesome, thanks!  



hukadan said:


> This a FreeBSD forum, and FreeBSD has it . Why would the presence of this browser in other distros be relevant here (genuinely asking) ?



Right. I guess just curious in general, because if I couldn't end up using FreeBSD on host machine / bare metal after all, cause of possible hardware compatibility reasons, then I'd have to try and find a good "privacy focused" browser for another distro. Some distros don't offer much browsers at all in their repos, geared toward privacy/security. Which sucks. 
Unless you manually download stuff and extract it. And each time the browsers release updates, you have to manually download and extract files over the existing files, rather than just do a system update and it automatically updates it via terminal or whatever. 

Example; On Void Linux, I have to download (wget) brave browser RPM downloaded to /root, and extract it with "rpmextract" as sudo user and extracts the files where they need to go. And Brave browser released new update version week later, I'd have repeat the process to update it. Not just invoke the update via the terminal like ya do with Ubuntu etc.

I'm not sure how to do Ports for things, so if I wanted "Ungoogled Chromium" in FreeBSD, my hands are tied. I couldn't just download a binary and install it lol.



hukadan said:


> You can check what is available on FreeBSD here : https://www.freshports.org/



Thanks! That makes it easier to search for ports. I was trying to find a site like that to search for stuff.


----------



## scottro (Mar 25, 2019)

Just to chime in, I also have not had problems with chrome extensions on iridium.  I just use ublock orig and vimium.


----------



## healperci (Jul 2, 2019)

HHEEE hey!! the Iridium browser is to fast!!


----------



## laufdi (Nov 22, 2019)

There's not even a middle button scroll extension for it ... let alone tabs-in-sidebar ...

... edit: It is impossible to find them in the so-called "google web store". They "invented" searching, didn't they?
... and they don't work as one would expect.


----------



## laufdi (Nov 22, 2019)

hukadan said:


> which is
> I would not recommend Brave either for the following reason :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094713424452505601
> ...


Ok but that "only signifies a general Brave user (one of millions) rather than a specific user (fingerprinting)" which doesn't make it unusable.


----------



## st1905 (Oct 5, 2020)

Brave Browser works with FreeBSD centos 7 linuxulator, latest nightly build (Based on Chromium 86)

You will need yum working under /compat/linux because there are so many dependencies to install.









						Running Brave Browser on FreeBSD 12.1 using Linuxulator Centos 7 (Netflix Works) - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				








_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QRV_91slzI_


----------



## OnizukaON-BSD (Jul 3, 2022)

smooey said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yeah, I've been so adamant about installing and using Brave browser over past several months that I didn't bother using distros if they don't allow for Brave to be installed in them. But instead of thinking the other route, that maybe the developers of the distros have their reasons for NOT having the Brave browser in their repos, which is them looking out for their users. That you're probably right, maybe Brave browser isn't so wonderful after all.
> 
> Besides that, Brave is just a chromium based browser with built-in adblock. I could easily just use another chromium based browser that allows extensions installed into it and disable some telemetry and so forth. I like Iridium, but forget if I'm allowed to install chrome extensions into it or not? Iridium is another browser though, that not all distros have in their repos. Like Void Linux for example... https://voidlinux.org/packages/
> 
> ...


you should check void-package github they have every thing avaliable there that is not in repo you just have to git clone it and you get a templete and then you can compile it and install on your machine void is actully awesome I'm actully a void user I used it about 2 years but eventully came to freebsd return 

so if any one uses void check https://github.com/void-linux/void-packages for the software you can't find on offical repo


----------

